# Didn't anyone notice Round 2's blog today?



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

It read to me like they were hinting at the announcement we all want at Wonderfest -- the big E.

The way it was written, it sounds like that's going to happen.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Hide the horse!!


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

yeah, but I don't believe anything they say so I don't think its worth mentioning.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Not until the plastic is in my hands..........


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Just Plain Al said:


> :beatdeadhorse:


Dang it..........he was too slow!!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Move along folks.
Nothing to see here!
-Jim


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

What are the dates of Wonderfest...? How long until we can put this to rest for good?


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

May 14th & 15th - so a couple more weeks


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)




----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...I'll be in my bunk...


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

...quick close the barn door !...the horse has been let out !....lol release the hounds !


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

At this point they are damned if they do, damned if they don't.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'll have to check in from Mom's computer to find out - I'll be visiting the family in SC that weekend.


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

After two strikes, I really dont give a damn what they announce. Its meaningless.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Its always a pleasure to see everyone always so positive.


I sort of get a positive feeling from reading the blog.

I think, by this point, since they promised a definitive answer at Wonderfest, that the project has finally been green-lit from all levels.

I think if it wasn't, then I feel Jamie would tell us BEFORE WF to get past the initial disappointment. Otherwise he may really have gotten beat up at the show by the insanely fanatical.

Remember, Jamie is not R2. He is one of many, he just happens to be the face dude for our interest.

Remember the good old days when people from the model companies used to frequent these boards?

Jamie was here, Dave Metzner was here, Frank Winspur was here. Remember how they used to give us little updates and answered our stupid little questions? They'd tell us when the 'boat was on the water' and we knew things were only a couple weeks away. Not anymore.

Its attitudes like those above that have driven them away. Thanks a lot guys.
So the question becomes, are your comments helpful or harmful to the cause?
I'm going with harmful.

Have a bitter/jaded day.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Remember this is an imperfect world. I was on vacation and my best friend who used to do model building said Round 2 is a small company so I understand they don't have the resources of those larger model kit companies. That being considered they have done alot. I too was disappointed recently about their most recent cancellation. I think Round 2 will do o.k.when it comes to reissues but when it comes to producing all new kits they need people experienced in developing all new molds and seeing them through. That's just my guess. To be blunt if Round 2 didn't come along we would have nothing at all from Star Trek except what is on ebay. So I take what I can get.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

ClubTepes said:


> Its always a pleasure to see everyone always so positive.
> 
> 
> I sort of get a positive feeling from reading the blog.
> ...


Actually, Frank keeps us up to date with ALL the Moebius details on their Facebook page. Why post here when they have a place of their own, where anyone can join in?!!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Sounds like all the excitement we used to have, has dried up! 
-Jim


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

JGG1701 said:


> Sounds like all the excitement we used to have, has dried up!
> -Jim


At this time, the only reason for excitement is when there is a box on the shelf full of parts at Hobby Town. For me anyway! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

With something like this I prefer a wait-and-see attitude rather than making assumptions.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

RSN said:


> Actually, Frank keeps us up to date with ALL the Moebius details on their Facebook page. Why post here when they have a place of their own, where anyone can join in?!!


What is this 'Facebook' you speak of??

Sounds like a good way for the government to know who you and all your friends are, and a good way to make comments that cost you your job.

Seems like a private blog like what R2 does would accomplish the same thing and not make one join something as dangerous as facebook.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

ClubTepes said:


> What is this 'Facebook' you speak of??
> 
> Sounds like a good way for the government to know who you and all your friends are, and a good way to make comments that cost you your job.
> 
> Seems like a private blog like what R2 does would accomplish the same thing and not make one join something as dangerous as facebook.


Ooooooooooooooook?!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

RSN said:


> Ooooooooooooooook?!


Perhaps you haven't noticed the various people both public and private who have gotten themselves into trouble or lost their jobs due to the stupid comments they have made on facebook and twitter.

News stories have also reported how, what is on your facebook page can affect you in the job hiring process. 
Apparently it is quite common now for employers to look for a prospective employees facebook page and see what is on it. A person with a bunch of partying pictures could be passed over due to the perception by the employer that they might have drinking issues when in truth it has no valid reflection on the persons abilities to perform the job at hand.
The same can be said about religious convictions. It works against some of the non-discrimination laws we have on the books.

Facebook, like a gun, is not dangerous just sitting on a table. Its how people use it that makes it what it is. You might be a responsible person, but my neighbor who has/had a facebook account had someone download a picture of one of her kids and post it on Their facebook page as their own kid. They re-named and re-aged the kid. Obviously a sick person, but facebook made it a lot easier. 

Obviously facebook is extremely popular right now.
But what makes it bad in general, is since EVERYBODY is on it, if you want the info, like Frank's Moebius info, you have to be part of a larger monster that has more ramifications than just the info your looking or.

Plus it annoys me how people who ARE on facebook, think that EVERYBODY is on facebook without realizing that there are people who have a problem with what facebook is. 

As I said, a company can have its own space on the internet to pass out information like what Frank does, that DOESN'T require one be part of something like facebook.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I agree with you. Facebook is not the happy,safe place it pretends to be. I don't understand the lure of it myself, but lots of people are taken in by it. Many businesses, including the credit union I work for, have taken up residence there because of the number of people who go there. It's logical for them to do so, but I won't go there for any reason.

Larry


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Wow. The last sentence of the blog seems pretty definitive. They may have some exciting news, but I don't blame people for holding off on the anticipation level until the kit is in the stores. I love Round 2, but I don't think it's negative to be a bit cautious even if the announcement is what we've been wanting to hear. As we've seen, a lot of things can happen between development and distribution.


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

RSN said:


> Actually, Frank keeps us up to date with ALL the Moebius details on their Facebook page. Why post here when they have a place of their own, where anyone can join in?!!


I went over to Facebook and it's an empty page with No information. What is the name of the facebook member that opened a page for Moebius Models. I know I saw it a few months ago but I can't remember the name. Thanks.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Frank Winspur.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

armymedic80 said:


> I went over to Facebook and it's an empty page with No information. What is the name of the facebook member that opened a page for Moebius Models. I know I saw it a few months ago but I can't remember the name. Thanks.


Odd, he may be revamping it. It is run by Frank as far as I know. I have just been seeing his updates on his personal page lately thinking they were on the "Fan" page. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

ClubTepes said:


> Perhaps you haven't noticed the various people both public and private who have gotten themselves into trouble or lost their jobs due to the stupid comments they have made on facebook and twitter.
> 
> News stories have also reported how, what is on your facebook page can affect you in the job hiring process.
> Apparently it is quite common now for employers to look for a prospective employees facebook page and see what is on it. A person with a bunch of partying pictures could be passed over due to the perception by the employer that they might have drinking issues when in truth it has no valid reflection on the persons abilities to perform the job at hand.
> ...


Weeeeeell, I am retired so it don't make no never mind to me. If you don't like it, don't use it. I think I am capable of judging what I put on there allllllll by myself thanks!

By the way, Moebius has a wonderful website you can visit, free of danger, to get updates. :thumbsup:


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

The webpage does not get updated as often as I'm told the Facebook page does. For current news from Moebius, the web page is worthless. I rely on HobbyTalk to learn of new happenings. If I miss something, well, so be it. I'll not waste time on Facebook.

This is getting away from the purpose of this thread. If you like Facebook, so be it. I, and apparently ClubTepes, do not. I'm going now to check out this new blog posting. I want a 1/350th TOS Enterprise, and I want it to be from Round 2. I hope they can make it so.

Larry


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

LGFugate said:


> The webpage does not get updated as often as I'm told the Facebook page does. For current news from Moebius, the web page is worthless. I rely on HobbyTalk to learn of new happenings. If I miss something, well, so be it. I'll not waste time on Facebook.
> 
> This is getting away from the purpose of this thread. If you like Facebook, so be it. I, and apparently ClubTepes, do not. I'm going now to check out this new blog posting. I want a 1/350th TOS Enterprise, and I want it to be from Round 2. I hope they can make it so.
> 
> Larry


Sounds good to me! I was not impressed by their blog post but it does lean more to good news than bad. What that news relates to will be revealed in two weeks. I think I can find things to do to pass the time until then. Mental fingers crossed!!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Not a big fan of FaceBook myself, but I can see the appeal. I do think that people need to be a great deal more careful with it than they are...


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Good lord, one little comment about Facebook and everbody get distracted by the shiny object. FORGET ABOUT IT, sorry I brought it up. Back to the topic at hand, unles you want this thread locked!!


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Would be funny if they announce the JJPrise is back in production and at a larger scale.... :tongue:

Actually I am hoping for the forgotten 1:1000 Reliant, if not the big TOS Enterprise.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

I guess I'm easier to please than some. If they are still in business, I'm happy. Times are tough.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Solium said:


> Would be funny if they announce the JJPrise is back in production and at a larger scale.... :tongue:
> 
> Actually I am hoping for the forgotten 1:1000 Reliant, if not the big TOS Enterprise.


I was thinking the same thing about the New Enterprise. If I remember correctly, the last time Jamie said anything here or in their blog, he said he would talk about it at Wonderfest. Hmmmmmmmmm??!!

I put the 1/350 Classic Enterprise at just below 50%, maybe 40-45% probability. As I said, mental fingers crossed!


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

RSN said:


> I was thinking the same thing about the New Enterprise. If I remember correctly, the last time Jamie said anything here or in their blog, he said he would talk about it at Wonderfest. Hmmmmmmmmm??!!
> 
> I put the 1/350 Classic Enterprise at just below 50%, maybe 40-45% probability. As I said, mental fingers crossed!


You still think the J.J. Abrams Enterprise has a chance? I hope your right. I would like a larger kit of it as well. In 1/1000 scale was too small. If your right and it turns out that are making a larger kit if it, then I hope its out either by the time of the next films premiere or sooner.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Guy Schlicter said:


> You still think the J.J. Abrams Enterprise has a chance? I hope your right. I would like a larger kit of it as well. In 1/1000 scale was too small. If your right and it turns out that are making a larger kit if it, then I hope its out either by the time of the next films premiere or sooner.


Well there was nothing to indicate what the news was about, so anything is possible as it stands now. I will just be happy with ANYTHING new!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Jodet said:


> I guess I'm easier to please than some. If they are still in business, I'm happy. Times are tough.


Same here, I'm happy they are still here. I want the big Enterprise, but as I've said before, If they do it I hope it does not kill them. I can't see it being much less than $200 at this point. While I might spend that, CINC house will have another view. How many of us are willing to spend that? I know many of us will but will it be enough to justify the cost to R2?

In the last 5 years I've gotten almost all of my grail kits:

The Moonbus, The Lief Ericson (UFO MS Conversion), Spock, Romulan Bird of prey, The Space Ark, The Martian war machine, The Jupiter 2 (PL), the Mercury capsule, The Orion, The Space pod, The Lost in Space Robot, Robbie the Robot.

So, in The end I'll be happy either way. 

Mark


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

As much as I really want to see a 1/350 Enterprise, and will buy one if it comes out (if not two), I hope it doesn't kill their business if they do not see big sales on it. I would rather see them accurize past AMT kits then go out of business through the 1/350 kit. Now if it sells well AND they are able to come out with more accurate kits, then I will be very happy.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

I'm with you Opus. I would really like to see a large TOS Enterprise but not if it is going to effect the financial health of Round 2. 

Frankly I am very happy with the improvements they've made to the older Star Trek kits and the return of some long lost kits. Having the Leif Erickson and the Pilgrim Observer back are great. I'm also looking forward to the release of the updated Klingon Battle Cruiser. 

For whatever it's worth I think Round 2 is doing a great job. I hope they continue.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Capt. Krik said:


> I'm with you Opus. I would really like to see a large TOS Enterprise but not if it is going to effect the financial health of Round 2.
> 
> Frankly I am very happy with the improvements they've made to the older Star Trek kits and the return of some long lost kits. Having the Leif Erickson and the Pilgrim Observer back are great. I'm also looking forward to the release of the updated Klingon Battle Cruiser.
> 
> For whatever it's worth I think Round 2 is doing a great job. I hope they continue.


If they are fairly finacially sound, they should go for it. There is a good chance it will pay off for them. Moebius was able to weather the low sales of the Jupiter 2 because of the sucess of their other kits. 

If they are not in a good finacial state they should avoid it like the plague. We will not suffer without it and they should NEVER be preassured into making it if they are not comfortable. They just need to come to a conclusion and stick with it. Respect comes from making hard decisions, even if they are not popular. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I get notification of the R2 newsletter/blog in my email so I look at it then. While I liked the updates on the D7 and the Lief Ericson, there wasn't much there that I felt that needed to be commented on. 

The "stop by our table at Wonderfest for news" is interesting. I didn't read anything particular into it... I will not be at Wonderfest (nor will I get to any Wonderfest, ever) but I'm totally neutral on the nature of the news. Interested? Of course. But it won't occupy my every waking moment as to the nature of the news; it will come in due course. That news will be reported soon enough anyway.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I made my comment because, and this may get me castigated or stoned, I don't really care about the vehicular stuff that may or may not be released by Round 2. I'm a figure modeler. If they do finally release what so many have been waiting for though, then I will be very happy for them! Thank you.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

RSN said:


> Good lord, one little comment about Facebook and everbody get distracted by the shiny object. FORGET ABOUT IT, sorry I brought it up. Back to the topic at hand, unles you want this thread locked!!


No problem. You were just guilty of thinking that EVERYBODY likes and is on facebook.
:tongue:


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

RSN said:


> Moebius was able to weather the low sales of the Jupiter 2 because of the sucess of their other kits.


I guess I never heard that the Jupiter2 was a poor seller.

Can you elaborate?


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

RSN said:


> Well there was nothing to indicate what the news was about, so anything is possible as it stands now. I will just be happy with ANYTHING new!


In their Feb 11, 2011 blog they stated that they would announce the decision about the 1/350 Enterprise at Wonderfest, so I think it's safe to assume that's what they are alluding to.

I'm fairly optimistic about the announcement, myself.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

If this comes to pass then I will be very happy. This is _the one_ kit I've been waiting forever for...Well, okay, there's another, but I'm scratch building that one myself. :lol:

A nice companion kit down the road would be a same scale Klingon D7. And assuming the 1/350 _E_ happens then I'm sure there will be folks offering conversion parts to make the first two pilot versions of the ship. Cool.

It'll be a damned big model, but I'll find room for it somewhere.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I am an optimist by default. So, I can't help but feel that there will be good news delivered at Wonderfest.

From what I understand, the "premier" editiion of the kit will contain additional parts for the pilot versions of the ship, as well as for the hangar deck.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Trek Ace said:


> From what I understand, the "premier" editiion of the kit will contain additional parts for the pilot versions of the ship, as well as for the hangar deck.


I hope your "understanding" comes to pass. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

ClubTepes said:


> I guess I never heard that the Jupiter2 was a poor seller.
> 
> Can you elaborate?


Frank stated in an older thread somewhere that sales were not what they had hoped and that, due to current rising production costs, if they were looking to produce the kit now instead of when they did they wouldn't do it. Or words to that effect.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Trek Ace said:


> From what I understand, the "premier" editiion of the kit will contain additional parts for the pilot versions of the ship, as well as for the hangar deck.


Hopefully it will include some type of light kit as well as the spinning blades for the nacelles but ,it will probably be for the after market guys.
-Jim


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Most websires selling the R2 1/350 TOS Enterprise in "preorder" listed FOUR different kits- one deluxe edition, one regular, an accessory set and a much more expensive accessory (lights most likely) set. 
It's coming folks- now the question is WHEN??


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

spindrift said:


> Most websires selling the R2 1/350 TOS Enterprise in "preorder" listed FOUR different kits- one deluxe edition, one regular, an accessory set and a much more expensive accessory (lights most likely) set.
> It's coming folks- now the question is WHEN??


Those pre-order listings were created way back when it was first announced - since it's still up-in-the-air from R2's standpoint, I wouldn't count on the availability or prices of any of those web-store listings

I'm still hoping it comes to fruition though


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I heard we got Osama Bin Laden, thanks to his 'Facebook' page.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

^ 
Okay, that was funny!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

ClubTepes said:


> I heard we got Osama Bin Laden, thanks to his 'Facebook' page.


Thanks to Gitmo!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

spindrift said:


> Most websires


I think we should call all websites "Websires" from now on, it's far more dignified!


----------

